# The Official 2019-2020 WB NFL Thread



## Herb G. (Aug 19, 2019)

To start off this year, how about your prediction for the home team season's record?
I predict the Redskins will go 5 & 11 this year. Maybe 6 & 10.
But, I'm somewhat of an optimist anyway.



What's your prediction for your team this year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 19, 2019)

Denver Broncos - 9 & 7.

The Eternal Optimist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2019)

As long as the Vikings beat the packers both games I’ll be happy!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 19, 2019)

Eagles will be 11 - 5.


----------



## The100road (Aug 19, 2019)

Seahawks 10-6


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2019)

Texans 16-0 
Hey Ken @kweinert Can I borrow your picture!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2019)

Well, since they finished last year with a 4–12 record, and Gruden is settled in, I hope they pull off at least a 6-10....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2019)

Steelers 11-5


----------



## trc65 (Aug 23, 2019)

Packers will be 10-6. 

Sorry Troy, but there is no way the Vikes take both from the Packers. They will split the series. The Packers will however, beat the Bears both times they play.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 23, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2019)

What no Pats fanboys?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank God!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 24, 2019)

7-9 
I’m from Michigan, we’re always kind of shocked if the Lions break .500.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 24, 2019)

Whoops


----------



## Bill_LFW (Aug 25, 2019)

KC chiefs 13-3, and then loose to the saints in the stupid bowl


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Texans 16-0
> Hey Ken @kweinert Can I borrow your picture!!


OK hold up! I wanna change my prediction after last nights game against the Cowboys! 

I'm revising it to 1-15 and Ken I may still need that picture for this revision!


----------



## trc65 (Sep 5, 2019)

Green Bay Packers 1-0!

Thank heavens for a good defense, the offense sucked tonight.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> OK hold up! I wanna change my prediction after last nights game against the Cowboys!
> 
> I'm revising it to 1-15 and Ken I may still need that picture for this revision!



On a PC just right click and copy image :) I believe I just did a Google Image search for optimism and found that one originally.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 16, 2019)

I might have to adjust my forecast after that humiliating home opener loss to Dallas yesterday.
31-21. I'd hide my head in a bucket of chit if I was Jay Gruden.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> OK hold up! I wanna change my prediction after last nights game against the Cowboys!
> 
> I'm revising it to 1-15 and Ken I may still need that picture for this revision!


OK we got our 1 win but just barely the Jaguars gave it to us


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, week 5 is here & the deadskins are 0-4. I might have to change my prediction to 0-16 for the season.
How's everyone's team doing so far?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 2, 2019)

2-2 for the vikqueens


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2019)

2-2 They rolled dice in the offseason by importing WR Antonio Brown and LB Vontaze Burfict. They just suspended Burfict. And they dumped Brown. So who knows how this will play out...


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 2, 2019)

Got in late, KC Chiefs 14-2 and win the Superbowl


----------



## kweinert (Oct 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Well, week 5 is here & the deadskins are 0-4. I might have to change my prediction to 0-16 for the season.
> How's everyone's team doing so far?



We're right there with you.


----------



## trc65 (Oct 2, 2019)

Packers are 3-1 and have beat the Bears and Vikings once, which is good, as i doubt they will be able to a second time. 

Decent if inconsistent defense, but Aaron Rodgers still hasn't warmed up to the new offence/head coach.

First three games were won by the defense, but it and the offence were both absent for their loss in the last game.


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, the deadskins are 0-5, and they just fired the head coach, Jay Gruden.
I knew it was coming, and long overdue. He couldn't win if the other team didn't show up.

The only thing he could run was his big mouth. 

I still say they will have yet another in a long line of losing seasons. 2-14, if they're lucky.
How's your team doing?


----------



## kweinert (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey, we're ahead of you! Finally won the first one yesterday. Came out strong, actually did some things correctly, and held on for the win.

Broncos now at 1-4


----------



## trc65 (Oct 7, 2019)

At this point in the season, I'm surprised that four teams are still winless, and three more have only 1 win. 

Like herb said, can't believe it took them this long to get rid of Gruden. 

No bragging on the Packers, as inconsistent as they have been, lucky to have the record they do.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm OK with the Texans play so far!!


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 26, 2019)

OK, now they are at 1-7 for the year. It looks like my predictions will come true.

How's your team doing?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

Vikings are 6-2 thanks to the redskins


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Texans are 4-3 and are looking eh ok. Should win against the Raiders tomorrow . I wont be able to watch it we are heading north to Missouri for a week of Fall Foliage peeping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2019)

Packers are 6-1.

Aaron Rodgers just had a perfect quarterback rating against the Raiders. How a rating of 158.3 equals perfect is beyond my understanding, but it is. 

Packers finally put together a great offensive game, but we will see if they can maintain their performance for than one game.

The second Packers / Vikings game should be great. I think the Bears are out of contention.....


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Packers are 6-1.
> 
> Aaron Rodgers just had a perfect quarterback rating against the Raiders. How a rating of 158.3 equals perfect is beyond my understanding, but it is.
> 
> ...


I agree the bears are spiraling downward,the packers won’t get lucky a second time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 28, 2019)

If only football was more like hockey and only had 3 periods. The Broncos would have a much better record . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Should win against the Raiders tomorrow



Dag nabbit....

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2019)

Well, the good news is the Raiders are in 2nd place. The bad news is they're 3 & 4....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 16, 2019)

Been a while since this thread was updated, and had to post something about Drew Brees. For those that didn't watch, just set the NFL all time passing TD record, and went a paltry 29 of 30 (96.7%) for the night - which BTW is another NFL record. Not a Saints fan, but have always been a Brees fan.

How is your team doing?

Packers are sitting at 11-3 and have already surpassed my prediction of 10 wins. Better than that though, swept the Bears this year and beat the Vikings the first time. No predictions on next Monday night's game at Minnesota.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2019)

At the moment, The Raiders are 6-8 in 2nd place.
Wow...
2nd place?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

Heck, that's not bad, until this week, the Cowboys had a loosing record and were leading theirs......

And if the playoffs were to star next week, the 49ers would be the 5th seed in the NFC behind the fourth seeded Cowboys.....


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 17, 2019)

The Vikings whooped a rotten chargers team, hopefully they will beat the packers on Monday so I don’t have to listen to people that take football waaaaay to serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 17, 2019)

If we get really lucky the Broncos will have exactly the opposite record of what I predicted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 23, 2019)

I really expected the Packers to lose tonight, but holey cow did their defense shine! Really good they did, as offense has yet to play a good game.

I kind of feel for poor Cousins, 0-9 on Monday night games.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 24, 2019)

Last nights game was one of the poorest played games I’ve watched,well the half I did watch anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 24, 2019)

Sort of a Packer's fan due to where I live but haven't been impressed with them I fully expected them to get beat. The Vikings have always been a puzzle. Sort of like the Cowboys with such talent but unable to produce. Seems to me that Rogers and Brady both have a stand off attitude but they seem to get the job done. Not like good old Bret Farve, just a good old boy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Dec 24, 2019)

Just found this today or would have posted much earlier. Although once I reveal my team you will probably wonder why I would even bother to chime in. I am a die hard Cowboys fan. Grew up in Dallas. First ever game I attended was against the Redskins in the Cotton Bowl and Bob Hayes ran the kickoff back for a touchdown. I had such hi hopes for them this year, but not sure what the problem is. They are about as predictable as the weather and that actually might be easier to predict. My hopes for this year have been dashed even if there is still a chance this Sunday, but I am sorta hoping Philthy I mean Philly puts us out of our misery with a win over the Giants. Will be interesting to see who becomes our next HC. So let the bashing begin........ or just poke fun at me....I can take it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 24, 2019)

It's no fun poking any more at Cowboy fans, they have been so miserable that I _*almost*_ feel sorry for them. 

I have an uncle who is a Cowboy fan, and for years before the Bret Farve era we suffered at his pleasure. It has been nice for a number of years, but what goes around comes around, so I never pick too much on any other fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks Tim, yeah, the Packers have been our Kryptonite for a long time, going all the way back to the 60's. and continuing into the current decade. Maybe next decade will be different....you know...hope springs eternal........and it WAS a catch....LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 24, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Eagles will be 11 - 5.


Well, I was too optimistic. Now lucky to be 9 and 7 but that will give us the NFC East title. Weird year.


----------



## Maverick (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes Larry, weird year indeed.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 26, 2019)

It'd be really nice to end up 9-7 considering where we were halfway through the season and even nicer if getting there knocks the Raiders out of contention :)


----------



## trc65 (Dec 29, 2019)

We'll, the regular season is over, is your team in, or, just wait till next year? If your team isn't in, are you going to get a new coach for next year?

I really can't believe the Packers are the number 2 seed, but they sure need the bye week to try and get their heads together. I don't think they've played a complete game yet.


Who do you like for the Superbowl?

I'm going with the Ravens and Saints......


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 30, 2019)

My last prediction was 2-14 & they ended up at 3-13. Only one game off.
Not bad for a wild azz guess.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 30, 2019)

Vikings are in,I don’t think they’ll make it past the first round.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 30, 2019)

My Eagles just made it in with half the team on crutches. Based on their recent games, they have a chance to beat the Seahawks with these young but energized subs they pulled off the practice squad. Who knows this year? But I do like Tim's pick of the Saints and Ravens. The Ravens have been fun to watch all year.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2019)

trc65 said:


> 1) is your team in, or, just wait till next year?
> 2) are you going to get a new coach for next year?
> 3) Who do you like for the Superbowl? I'm going with the Ravens and Saints......



1) Well my team is in (Texans) Maybe we'll get by the Bills but noway by the next week (Ravens)
2) I wish!! Can't stand O'Brien but he's running the GM position, Head Coach position and Offensive Coord position. Saving all that money for the owner
3) Can't argue with that choice​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 30, 2019)

Drew Lock energized the team (and did pretty well on his own) and we ended up at 7-9 by winning the last 4 out of 5. Looks like we're keeping the coach (from what I've read so far) and we may have finally settled on a QB for the future which should give us a good base for next year.

There's always next year, right? :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 30, 2019)

trc65 said:


> We'll, the regular season is over, is your team in, or, just wait till next year? If your team isn't in, are you going to get a new coach for next year?
> 
> I really can't believe the Packers are the number 2 seed, but they sure need the bye week to try and get their heads together. I don't think they've played a complete
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Titans!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 4, 2020)

Good for the Titans. Didn’t see that coming.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2020)

Pats just didn't look the same and couldn't stop their running game. That was a cool trick just before the 5:00 mark in the 4th q to run the clock down using penalties. Never seen that used before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 6, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Pats just didn't look the same and couldn't stop their running game. That was a cool trick just before the 5:00 mark in the 4th q to run the clock down using penalties. Never seen that used before.



The best part of that was that it was a rule loophole that Belichick used only 2 or 3 weeks prior on another team. https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/01...ichick-own-trick-against-him-titans-patriots/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 9, 2020)

Thoughts on Cowboys new coach?


----------



## Maverick (Jan 9, 2020)

I am the eternal optimist, so I like the hire. I have heard a lot of good things on the radio and TV from some of his former players that show that he gets the respect he deserves as the HC and I think it was time for the 'Boys to have some change in the coaching philosophy. Plus I like some of his additions to his staff as well. I am already excited for next year....LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2020)

OK!
Viking -vs- 49ers SF but want Minn to win
Titans -vs- Ravens No way for Titans to win
Texans -vs- Chiefs Oh I so wish!! But Chiefs prevail
Seahawks -vs- Packers Just not a Russel Wilson Bird day!


----------



## trc65 (Jan 9, 2020)

I think the Coyboys made a great hire. Always liked him with the Packers, but something went stale between him and Aaron. The key to Cowboys getting, staying good is their owner staying out of McCarthy's way. 

Some commentator said the reason Andy Reid has done so well at KC is that he relaxed his approach after leaving Philly and was open to trying different things. Went on to say that if McCarthy follows that model, watch out for the Cowboys. Tend to agree with that analysis.

Picks for the wknd: 49ers over Vikings. Will root for Vikings, but don't want the Packers to have to play/beat them a third time. Packers of course. Like Russel Wilson from his days at WI, but not going to happen this wknd. I think this is the game where Aaron Rodgers finally wakes up and has a phenomenal day. 

I like the Texans, but not to beat the Chiefs. Ravens may very well win it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2020)

I sure would have lost a lot of money tonight ifn I was a betting man!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 11, 2020)

You aren't the only one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully another underdog will win in Kansas City tomorrow!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 11, 2020)

Henry is a beast. Titans are on roll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Henry is a beast. Titans are on roll.



At this level of sports, there is really not much difference in skill from team to team. I think the difference is often the individual/team believing in themselves and their teammates. Confidence can make all the difference, and right now I'd be very scared of the Titans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

That was awesome! So glad the Titans won. Jackson is amazing when he runs but they got in his head and he couldn't pass after that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 12, 2020)

There's something elusive in sport that can't be measured or labeled. I've seen in as a wrestling coach and playing football. Maybe it's getting into your head but when you know that no matter what you do the other guy is better there's not much hope. I know in football we'd change blocking assignments and double team or trap but if it was one on one the party's over. It's not that you didn't start out all full of bravado but when you get knocked on your behind a couple of times things change. Of course in wrestling there's no change in scheme. It was you and him. Right now the Titans look invincible but yet, if they get kicked in the behind a couple of times all that may change. Right now it looks like they'll be doing the kicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Seahawks!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

Go anyone but the ravens and patriots ahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Go anyone but the ravens and patriots ahahaha



Ravens and Patriots are going fishing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Go Seahawks!!












Sorry Troy, I didn't even realize until today that all those extra smiles even existed. Saw the one above and I can't stop chuckling. Just had to use it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 12, 2020)

Too funny, I had not seen those either. Took me a moment to find them, but there are some good ones. As a Cowboy fan I have to second Troy and join him in saying go ‘Hawks 


and Tim....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Hopefully another underdog will win in Kansas City tomorrow!!



From your mouth to God's ear! Somebody needs to wake up KC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't really care who wins cause my team is watching just like me but I would like to see Andy Reid get him a championship.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Agree, Andy Reid has always been a class act.

IF, KC can comeback from this Andy Reid deserves Coach of the year for this game alone.


----------



## Maverick (Jan 12, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Somebody needs to wake up KC



I think we can safely confirm they woke up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2020)

OK I feel better now knowing that my Texans still suck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Pack Go!

If the Packers could figure out how to get yardage on the first two downs, they would be dangerous. Having to gain 8-9 yards on every 3rd down is not the (easy) way to win games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 13, 2020)

The packers win,well at least they’ll get to lose another nfc title game.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 13, 2020)

Stoked about my KC Chiefs! what a game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey Troy, know what this is? Viking showing you their super bowl ring.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65 (Jan 13, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Hey Troy, know what this is? Viking showing you their super bowl ring.
> 
> View attachment 177258


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 13, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Hey Troy, know what this is? Viking showing you their super bowl ring.
> 
> View attachment 177258


Still better than being a packer fan!!


----------



## Maverick (Jan 13, 2020)

Since we are piling on Troy...Vikings trying to win a SB ..... 

Sorry Troy, couldn’t resist. I could say the same thing about the Cowboys for the last 25 years


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 13, 2020)

Truth be told, I don't think the Packers will be going any further. Not enough offensive weapons. The AFC game is going to be FUN!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 13, 2020)

David, I agree with you, but as long as Rodgers is upright and in the game, you can’t count them out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 13, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Since we are piling on Troy...Vikings trying to win a SB .....
> 
> Sorry Troy, couldn’t resist. I could say the same thing about the Cowboys for the last 25 years


That’s ok,the sad part is I am more of a cowboys fan than then Vikings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 13, 2020)

One interesting Packers stat. This season in one score games, the Packers are 9-1. Current odds are 49ers by a touchdown.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 20, 2020)

Not a surprising outcome for the Packers, not enough weapons and the defense was bad. Still amazing first year for a first time head coach. I'm glad they don't have to play Kansas City. Andy wins his first Super Bowl!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 20, 2020)

If KC doesn't play any better than they did, 49ers will run all over them. I'd like to see Andy Reid finally win one.


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 20, 2020)

The packers didn’t disappoint,go chiefs!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 20, 2020)

I may have to break with tradition this year. I have always rooted for the NFC team in the SB, even the Eagles. However, I don't want SF to get number 6 and move ahead of the Cowboys in the number of SB trophies, so I may go with KC this year.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 1, 2020)

Well tomorrows the day. Come on, where's the smack talk. I can honestly say I don't care but am looking forward to a fun game. It could be a blow out but I think it will be tight. Your thoughts?


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm going with KC but think it could go either way


----------



## Maverick (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## trc65 (Feb 1, 2020)

I think it has the potential for a really fun game to watch. I hope the Chiefs wake up and are ready to play with the first kickoff. 

I've always been a NFC guy, but hate the 49ers, so I'm going to be rooting for the Chiefs. Andy Reid deserves a SB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m rooting for KC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 2, 2020)

Going to be FUN!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm not going to be around to watch it. I have it recording.
I say the Cheifs win.... 35-33

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 2, 2020)

On the other hand if the 49ers smoke the Chiefs it might make the Packers look good. Troy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2020)

Andy Reid was great here in Philly and we hated it when he was fired. We're cheering for him and KC. It's going to be a very close game, I predict.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 2, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> On the other hand if the 49ers smoke the Chiefs it might make the Packers look good. Troy?


Ya,but that isn’t good at all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Feb 2, 2020)

Well good for Andy....congrats to the Chiefs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2020)

Since I was pulling for Andy, it was a great game. Shocked by how SF just died in the fourth quarter. Never expected to see that.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2020)

It was a tight game throughout and the final score doesn't really reflect the whole game BUT YEA!!!! CHIEFS!!!!!


----------



## trc65 (Feb 2, 2020)

That was a great 4th quarter! Glad to see Andy finally get the win. Strange as it seems, I think Mahomes was tight until the forth quarter. He just didn't seem to have his mojo until then. If Andy Reid sticks around a few years and they don't lose half the team with greedy contract demands, we are going to see a lot more of KC in the Superbowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2020)

As a Chiefs fan, I'm walking on air, and already looking forward to more winning seasons....:sun:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 3, 2020)

The 49ers had their chance at the end of the game but didn't get it done. The better team won. What more could be fairer. Good for Andy, well deserved. Now if the 49ers had Tom Brady, well, you never know.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 3, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Now if the 49ers had Tom Brady, well, you never know.



Now if Tom Brady would just go ahead and retire.... 
He couldn't make it to the Superbowl but he had to be in it somehow so they gave him a commercial!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 3, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> As a Chiefs fan, I'm walking on air, and already looking forward to more winning seasons....:sun:


I think it's sort of funny we have favorite teams yet with free agency many of the players that play year to year are different. It's not like they're you're home town guys or anything. I guess if the ownership, general managers and coaches stay the same that helps. Actually the same could be said for college teams. Heck, even now high school with open enrollment schools are poaching players from other towns. Junior high seems pure yet. Oh well, so be it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

